# Christmas Holiday Pay



## Amydh (Dec 22, 2019)

How does holiday pay work for Christmas if we are closed?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 22, 2019)

Amydh said:


> How does holiday pay work for Christmas if we are closed?


... it doesn’t, unless you’re a TL, then you’re paid an 8 hour shift I think?


----------



## danny4678 (Dec 22, 2019)

When will paystubs be posted this week on workday does anybody know?


----------



## Budweisered4 (Dec 23, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> ... it doesn’t, unless you’re a TL, then you’re paid an 8 hour shift I think?


I’m not signed off as a lead but do cover for them when needed and I’m a full time old timer and I still get the 8hr holiday pay just like them


----------



## JAShands (Dec 23, 2019)

danny4678 said:


> When will paystubs be posted this week on workday does anybody know?


Since today is still when payroll has to be squared away I would imagine Wednesday still. Once it’s locked (Monday afternoon) it’s an automated process so being closed shouldn’t stop updates from occurring.


----------



## Aae19 (Dec 23, 2019)

danny4678 said:


> When will paystubs be posted this week on workday does anybody know?



Usually ready by noon on Wednesday.


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm not a lead either and I get 7.25 hours of holiday pay.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 23, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> ... it doesn’t, unless you’re a TL, then you’re paid an 8 hour shift I think?


And if your average hours is more than 30 and you’ve been there long enough to get benefits. You will also get 8 hours of pay for Christmas Day whether you work or not.


----------

